# الهندسه الصناعيه في مصر



## كلمة مهندس (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم للجميع
ما بدي اتعبكم كتير معي بس ايش اسوي مافي الا انتو 
على العموم الله يعطيكم العافيه مقدما 
انا ان شاء الله ناوي ادخل قسم الهندسه الصناعيه 
وناوي ادرس ان شاء الله في مصر 
فياريت لو تكرمتو تقولو لي الجامعات اللي تدرس هذا التخصص 
وكم تكاليف كل جامعه 
اهم اشي اعرف كم التكاليف 
وشكراااااا


----------



## eng_eslam (25 يونيو 2009)

تدرس الهندسة الصناعية فى جامعة الزقازيق فقط
ولكن هناك قسم الهندسة الصناعية والانتاج فى كثير من الجامعات ولكن تتميز جامعة الزقازيق بتدريس الهندسة الصناعية فقط مدة الاربع سنوات بعد التمهيدى مما يزيد من ثقل الخريج
بالنسبة للمصاريف لاتوجد لدى معلومات كافية 
لو لردت الاستفسار عن اى شىء فى اوقت اسال اجاوب ان شاء الله


----------



## عبود العنكبوت (25 يونيو 2009)

طبعا انا خريج هندسة صناعية من جامعة(مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا)

و المصاريف اظن في السنة 5000$ تدفع مرة واحدة اول السنة

و موقع الجامعة www.must.edu

و الله يوفقك


----------



## abubakr1234 (2 يوليو 2009)

انا في عين شمس وبدرس هندسه صناعيه


----------



## Eng. Ahmed Hamdy (5 أغسطس 2009)

وانا فى هندسة الفيوم و فى قسم هندسة صناعية يا بتاع هندسة الزقازيق اللى مش موجودة اللى عندكو بس طيب ازاى ؟؟؟


----------



## اسامةسلامة (11 أغسطس 2009)

انا فى قسم الهندسه الصناعيه 
لو محتاج حاجه كلمنى


----------

